# Period questions...



## Truckerdoo (May 10, 2009)

So, my son will be a year this weekend (crazy!) and I've been breastfeeding. I only just got my period last month, around Nov 9.

My question is, when can I expect my next period? Should I expect it to be irregular, as I am continuing to breastfeed (though not as much, for sure).


----------



## raqi (Jun 30, 2009)

I'm now at just over 9 months pp, and mine came back at 5 months (breastfeeding exclusively at the time, she does eat some solids now, but breastfeeding hasn't slowed at all). They've come pretty regularly, just a little farther apart - 30 to 31 days, while before it was more like 25 to 26 days. This most recent one, however, came at 28, so I think it's going back. On a side note, my cramps have been so much better than before (they used to be pretty bad - I even passed out once) - hoping that doesn't change.


----------



## FloridaBorn (Nov 28, 2009)

Curious what others say... still waiting for mine to return (almost 5 months pp).


----------



## RaeDyCo (Jul 21, 2010)

With DS1 my period returned at 14 1/2 months PP. My maternity leave ended when DS was 13 1/2 months old so we had slowly transitioned from nursing about 6-8 times per day down to 3 times per day. That's all it took to kick start my period again.

So far, with DS2 (will be a year at the end of Dec), no period yet. My mat leave ends a month later so I'm assuming that my period will start again around the 14-15 month mark.

I do wonder how long it would stay away if I was a SAHM because I think I'm one of those people who has to have nursing cut way down in order to get fertility back.


----------



## Truckerdoo (May 10, 2009)

To be clear, my question isn't about when I'll get my first pp period. I got that last month.

I'm asking about what I can expect in terms of my 2nd, 3rd, etc periods...can I expect some irregularity for a while, given that I'm still bf'g part-time?


----------



## RaeDyCo (Jul 21, 2010)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Truckerdoo*
> 
> To be clear, my question isn't about when I'll get my first pp period. I got that last month.
> 
> I'm asking about what I can expect in terms of my 2nd, 3rd, etc periods...can I expect some irregularity for a while, given that I'm still bf'g part-time?


Sorry... mommy brain not working today!!  For me, once mine started, I was extremely regular -- went right back to my 28 day schedule (which I have always had).


----------



## FloridaBorn (Nov 28, 2009)

Sorry to be OT, but I heard someone on another forum referring to period-times as Shark Week and I thought that was hilarious.


----------



## NWnewmom (Nov 6, 2009)

I got mine 3 months PP while exclusively breastfeeding. I have never had an issue with milk supply, I have more than enough...my second period was a few weeks later than expected but since than it has been right on schedule. DS is now 7 months old. I have heard that you should expect it to be very irregular for the first couple of months or so which is extremely normal.


----------



## Shanesmom (Oct 26, 2010)

I'm almost 5 months pp and still don't have mine ( thank God.... It can stay away as looooong as it wants)







so I can't say from experience. However, I have also heard that the first couple could be irregular and that's totally normal. I also heard that you are not necessarily fertile on the first couple of periods.


----------



## is it puppies? (Oct 30, 2009)

Mine came back at 4 months (EBF, cosleeping etc) and th two I've had so far were regular and I think fertility has ret'd due to copious CM. I wonder if I did't have a couple of short, irregular periods in between months 2-4 a well! DH and I are already talking about planning baby #2







.

I have a friend who only EBF for about 5 months and her periods are still sporadic two years later!


----------



## Redheaded_Momma (Nov 8, 2006)

With DS mine came back about 6months pp and were back to their regular prepregnancy 28 day mark.


----------



## Tattooed Hand (Mar 31, 2009)

I got mine last month too! on 11/15... I think it will be coming back on a regular schedule because I think I ovulated 14 days later...rats! all it took was DD sleeping a couple of 6 hour stretches.


----------



## sunnygir1 (Oct 8, 2007)

Mine was totally regular after both of my pregnancies.

With dd it returned at 13 months and monthly thereafter.

With ds I had a little spotting at 11(?) months and then my regular period at 13 months and 28 days later and 26 days after that.

I exclusively breastfed both of mine and didn't have a significant decrease of breastfeeding that I noticed around 11-13 months, and neither of them have been great sleepers -- meaning plenty of around-the-clock nursing. Constant suckling didn't seem to affect my period after it made its postpartum debut.


----------



## BathrobeGoddess (Nov 19, 2001)

Moved to fertility...


----------



## Abraisme (Mar 8, 2009)

Mine returned at 13mo pp, then my next af was 60 days later (normally 33), now I'm on cd 47 and haven't started yet. After I had my DS my cycle came back at 12mo and was regular right off the bat. Each person and each pregnancy is so different, who knows what will happen to you.


----------

